# Fluval Ammonia Remover



## Cotay (Oct 9, 2009)

Are the nylon bags of Fluval Ammonia Remover really Freshwater only?? If so why?
I took over my GF's brothers FOWLR and noticed the fish were acting a little strange. After researching online it seemed like to much ammonia.....very dirty crushed coral. I hate crushed coral.

If this sounds like a Noob question sorry.
I do have experince with FOWLR Tanks but not cannister filters!!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

It sounds like you need to test the water to confirm your gut instinct is correct. It is very unlikely that ammonia is the culprit with an established tank. Lets test first, for everything, including pH and alkalinity. If the alkalinity is low, a calcium test will also be needed. The majority of fish behavior issues in an established aquarium are related to the buffer system.


----------



## Cotay (Oct 9, 2009)

my 6 line wrasse is opening and shutting its mouth non stop.....which is why i believe it is ammonia. I have tested all levels and they are fine.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Great, what test results did you get for pH, alkalinity, and calcium?


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Cotay said:


> my 6 line wrasse is opening and shutting its mouth non stop......


Can it be parasitic? Are the other fish exhibiting the same behavior? Do you notice any small white spots or other abnormalities present on the surface of the fish?

How about temperature and salinity? What are these levels? What size is the tank and do you have a skimmer? Sump?


----------

